
How HBO’s Chernobyl reminds me of working in tech - Balgair
https://medium.com/characteristic-impedance/how-hbos-chernobyl-reminds-me-of-working-in-tech-6b993bb4c048
======
LoveDeathRobots
Brilliant piece of writing, some choice quotes:

“I’ve watched many tech managers research their positions by reading blog
posts, books, advice columns, and so on — instead of simply listening to their
team and putting effort into dealing with their problems.”

“On some level, everyone in tech knows that the system and its founding
stories are inadequate .. But they also believe that there are similarly-
managed tech startups succeeding all around them, and so they refuse to
conclude that the problem is with the overall system.”

